# Rib Cook Today



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Tossed a rack of St Louis Style Spares and a rack of Baby Backs on the Ole Akorn today.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Bacon wrapped asparagus?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

dialout said:


> Bacon wrapped asparagus?


Yep


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

That all looks right tasty. Even at 8:00 in the morning. Good job Pay.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Bacon wrapped has been the only way I want my asparagus anymore, Wasn't a big fan till I had it wrapped. Now I'm all over it.

Nice Job... again


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Pay, How long does it take your Akorn to get up to temp?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I open it wide open and once it gets to 150* I close the vents down to where I want it to run. It take about 20 minutes to get to 225* I guess.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I heard someone on the radio talking, that it took him an hour to get his egg up to cooking temp. I thought that sounded extreme.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

It has never taken me an hour to get to 225*.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Bigfisherman said:


> I heard someone on the radio talking, that it took him an hour to get his egg up to cooking temp. I thought that sounded extreme.


The guy not the radio ain't doin it right..
Takes me about fifteen minutes to ge to constant 250° once I get some charcoal lit in a chimney starter and dump it in my XL Big Green Egg. I run a DigiQ, so once I get it started, this electronic device does the rest for me maintaining constant temp.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Been debating with myself on investing in a DigiQ. How much do they cost?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Pay. When I bought mine they didn't have the Bluetooth one available.. not that I need it, and at the time mine was "State of the Art" and 269.00 without the adapter. Now the whole kit adapter included is under 200.00

I've delt with their customer service and they rebuilt my unit because of a moisture issue for 50.00 out of warranty. I was pleased. 

The main thing I want to have is a consistent pit temperature and this accomplishes it for me, then second is monitoring my internal meat temperature on cuts bigger than ribs, like Brisket and pork shoulders. Can it be done cheaper ? Absolutely! Look into Auber instruments.. knowing what I know now, I might have leaned that way.. there are several threads on Smoke Ring Forums on how to build your own. Let me know what you decide and how it turns out


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

OK I will! Thanks.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok , I see your Ribs and Raise you A Pork Butt.
And three pices of Beef Brisket. (Two flats and one point cut) that will be Pastrami.







Probe on left goes to a digital meat thermometer and probe on the right runs to The DigiQ discussed


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

